# New MAC NC50 Equivalence thread for NARS and other foundations



## DiidiA (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Guys!!

  So I am a MAC NC50 in studio fix fluid perfect match for me and I don't break out... One thing I would complain about is that it doesn't last very long.

  Okay My question now is, I am trying to buy the NARS SHEER GLOW AND SHEER MATTE

  I have normal skin, maybe a little oil in my T-Zone but nothing any primer won't fix.

  I have MAC Face and Body - C7 (LOVE)
  Revlon Colorstay in Caramel - (Amazing match in winter) I wanna buy cappucino
  MAC Studio Sculpt - NC50 ( I do have to lightly lighten it with my MSF In DARK)
  BH Cosmetics - D3 Deep Cocoa (D2 Was too light)
  MAC Studio fix fluid NW43 (too orange)

  I just bought

  Chanel Lumiere in 114 Ambre
  Smashbox in 4.2

  I could go on, I'm foundation freak. So guys please help what NARS Foundation should I get???


----------



## sagehen (Dec 27, 2013)

We have a whole thread about this - check it out. There is a lot of variety in the NARS choices - depends on what formula you want.  http://www.specktra.net/t/182745/the-nc50-thread


----------

